

Security Flaw Shows Tor Anonymity Network Dominated By Botnet Traffic - kentuckyfc
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/519186/security-flaw-shows-tor-anonymity-network-dominated-by-botnet-command-and-control/

======
jimwise
This doesn't seem to me to mean as much as the author thinks.

By the same reasoning, after all, email as a communication mechanism is
"dominated by" spam, much of it similarly shady in nature.

There _is_ an interesting difference, though -- while spam actively hurts the
usability of email, botnet traffic which parasites on the TOR network helps
make the system as a whole _stronger_ , by adding more noise in which the
important uses of TOR can be lost.

